# Yellowish stool and SIBO?



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Just wondering if those of you with SIBO have that? I've tested positive twice now for SIBO, done two rounds of Xifaxin, and it doesn't seem to really be doing much. My #2s are still yellow







Just didn't know if that's a sign that you still have SIBO.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Color doesn't say much other than your stool is moving faster than it changes from the yellow color it starts as (or greenish) to brown.SIBO can cause constipation depending on which bacteria are in the small intestine, so stool moving a tad on the fast side is not a diagnostic sign of SIBO. Lots of things can cause that to happen.Some people's stool takes longer to change than others because they have fewer of the bacteria that change the color living in the colon than other people have.


----------

